# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2004)

Das Rennen in USA brachte diesmal 2 Gewinner, nämlich Case und Kaptain98. 
Bitte meldet Euch bei Holger (info@anglers-topshop.de)

Das nächste Rennen findet wieder in Europa - in Frankreich - statt. 

Das Tippen wird nach den jetzigen Ergebnissen sicher auch nicht leichter.

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 10. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Magny-Cours!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Meine Tipps auch gelich, damit ich es hinter mir habe:
1.: 
Schumi
Barichello
Alonso

2.: 
Schumi
Button
Trulli


----------



## Superingo (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

*1.Tipp:* 
 J.P. Montoya
           M.Schuhmacher
           J. Button

*2.Tipp: *
  R. Barrichello 
           J. Button
           M. Schuhmacher


----------



## powermike1977 (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

moin!

mein tip:
1. m schumacher 
2. r. barrichello 
3. sato

1. m. schumacher
2. r. barrichello
3. j. button


----------



## PetriHelix (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

hi,

mein tip:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Trulli

Wer war denn der Gewinner vom Rennen in Kanada? Es hatten 3 oder 4 Member richtig getippt...


----------



## xonnel (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

das kanada rennen durfte ich per losentscheid gewinnen.
ich habe es gestern abend von holger per mail erfahren.

ich drücke allen, die richtig getippt, aber weniger glück beim los hatten, beide daumen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Was zu gewinnen gibts diesmal natürlich auch, und zwar ein Paket Rapid Jack Stripper (8 Stück).
Die hat Holger neu im Shop, erste Infos hier


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. Trulli


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. R. Alonso


----------



## Mac Gill (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

1.
M.Schumi
button
barichello

2.
M.Schumi
Sato
barichello

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Garfield0815 (25. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Tipp 1. 
1. Schumi
2. Barrichello
3. Sato

Tipp 2.
1.Schumi
2. Button
3. Sato


----------



## Zanderkisser (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Tipp 1:
1. M. Schumacher
2.Alonso
3. Barrichello

Tipp 2:
1.M. Schumacher
2.Barrichello
3. Montoya


----------



## fjordbutt (28. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

tip 1

1. m.schumi
2. barichello
3. button

tip 2

1. schumi
2. trulli
3. sato


@ thomas
da ich bald gen norge fahre interessiert mich, ob man auch schon fürs 11. rennen seinen tip abgeben darf/kann???


----------



## jancomic (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Tipp1:

Button
Montoya
Trulli

Tipp2:

Button
Montoya
Sato


----------



## Lachsy (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Tipp 1:
1. Michael Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello

Tipp 2:
1.  Michael Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Trulli


----------



## michel66 (29. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button

-----------------------

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Trulli


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

@ Fjordbutt:
Schick mir ne Mail mit Deinem Tipp fürs 11. Rennen, ich nehm den dann mit auf.
Soll ja jeder seine Chance haben)


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

1.  M. Schumacher
2.  J. Trulli
3.  R. Barrichello

oder

1.  M. Schumacher
2.  R. Barrichello
3.  M. Gene


----------



## Kalle25 (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

1.M. Schumacher
2. Alonso
3.Barrichello

oder

1.Button
2.Schumacher
3.Barrichello


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 10*

Gewinner bitte direkt bei Holger melden:
Info@Anglers-TopShop.de

Die nächste Runde wird gleich eingeletiet, also viel Spass beim Tippen)


----------

